# Indoor cage for Extreme Giant adult male?



## Bill S. (Jun 11, 2009)

What would you recommend for housing an adult male Extreme Giant indoors?

Thanks.

B.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 11, 2009)

most people say 8X4X2.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 11, 2009)

i would go maybe a foot taller. 8 or 10 feet long by 3 or 4 feet wide and 3 feet tall. 

the one i'm building for my extreme male will be 10 feet by 3.5 feet by 3 feet tall


----------



## Bill S. (Jun 11, 2009)

How will you heat it? And can you describe the setup?

B.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's my current setup. It should help give you an idea on heating and lighting. I plan on a 10ft in the future as well. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0IfQlAxt24" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0IfQlAxt24</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 11, 2009)

here is how i'm doing the lighting and heating. using these keyless fixtures for the MV bulbs and other lighting....

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=3820" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=25&t=3820</a><!-- l -->


----------



## Bill S. (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks. 

How warm is the room the cage will be in?

My basement gets down to the mid 60s in the cold months and can get into the high 70s in the summer. I'm wondering about heating. I can use Mega Ray for UVB, but I guess I'd need a few halogens since they can be dimmed with a proportional thermostat when required.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 12, 2009)

i will keep mine in my garage with my snakes. it is insulated and climate controlled so it stays between 75 and 80 year round. you would have to experiment with defferent halogen bulbs and wattages to get your temps right.


----------



## argus333 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey puffdragon how big are those tegus now?


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 14, 2009)

Bill S. said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How warm is the room the cage will be in?
> 
> My basement gets down to the mid 60s in the cold months and can get into the high 70s in the summer. I'm wondering about heating. I can use Mega Ray for UVB, but I guess I'd need a few halogens since they can be dimmed with a proportional thermostat when required.




Do you plan on encouraging your Tegu to hibernate? That will make a big difference in heating necessities...


----------

